# Do you have problems starting your gen's in the cold



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

So now that its getting colder, I think I would ask you that question guys,, and if you have any starting tips you can share with us...

I haven't tried to start my gen when its been below 0c, but Im guessing that it wont want to start very easy..What concerns me is because I cant use the pull rope
because Im not fast enough, that the battery will die before getting it started.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I honestly have not started mine in extremely cold weather, not that we have it often here in E. Texas. I have a stoarage shed, which I insulated well and during our cooler months keep one of the little electric radiators going, It keeps inside temp in the mid to lower 50's even on the occasion when we get into the lower teens F. Never had a problem starting it, and can start with 3-4 pulls, It takes a couple with choke on to get fuel to the carb and prime it to start. I'm talking a 20 HP Honda V twin. It takes a long slow pull, I'm 75 and cannot throw as much into it as I used too.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

use a strip heater on the crank case speed.
or just use a magnetic tank heater under the bottom plate of the frame of the portable gen set you have.
and then do an automatic heater controller.

or the alt is to use 5/30 synthetic oil.
or if super cold use 0/30 synthetic oil.

check the valve settings and make sure they are spot on..... that also helps...
and in super cold use a hair dryer to pre heat the carb...
but then you need power for that..

for this reason i use the honda eu2200i gens for mobile service work..
they will start on gasoline down to -20 deg f no problem.
and role over easy!


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Is it possible to buy a higher capacity battery while keeping the power of the battery the same?


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Iowagold: "use a strip heater on the crank case speed.
or just use a magnetic tank heater under the bottom plate of the frame of the portable gen set you have. "
Hear you go:


Amazon.com : magnetic block heater


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

It's a twelve volt battery, just like in your vehicle, if you have jumper cables and get the vehicle to the generator or vice-versa you're good. With the number of Generacs in this area and their charging circuit issues that became common. Actually, was usually a four wheeler or garden tractor due to the installed locations. 12V is 12V. If you have room for a larger battery that is also good. I make it a practice to put the largest battery I can "shoe horn" in when replacing the original, the charger won't care. I've been running 5W-30 Synthetic in all small engines for years now, irrespective of season or temperature.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

exmar said:


> It's a twelve volt battery, just like in your vehicle, if you have jumper cables and get the vehicle to the generator or vice-versa you're good.


Just be sure not to have the vehicle running when it's connected with jumper cables. The vehicle's alternator puts out WAY too much amperage for a small unit's battery & electronics.


speedy2019 said:


> Is it possible to buy a higher capacity battery while keeping the power of the battery the same?


"Higher capacity" (Ampere Hours) = "more power" (Watts/VA) for the same voltage. 

*Ampere-Hours:*
A measure of charge (or current flow over time). One *ampere*-*hour* (or *amp*-*hour* or *Ah*) is a current of one *ampere* flowing for one *hour*. The amount of charge transferred in that *hour* is 3,600 coulombs (*ampere*-seconds).​*Watts and Volt-amps (VA)*
Watts is _real power_ that is being metered; VA is the _apparent power_ that is affected by a reactive load. On a purely resistive load, watts and VA readings are alike; a reactive load such as an inductive motor or fluorescent light causes a phase shift between voltage and current that lowers the power factor (pf) from the ideal one (1) to 0.7 or lower.​


speedy2019 said:


> I haven't tried to start my gen when its been below 0c, but Im guessing that it wont want to start very easy..What concerns me is because I cant use the pull rope
> because Im not fast enough, that the battery will die before getting it started.


As long as you keep your battery on a maintainer, cold temps should not be a problem. I've started my Honda snowblower down to -10F when it's just off the maintainer and you'd think it's summertime. Synthetic 5W30 oil helps, too!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

just remember that the small gen sets have a small starter with small starter cables..
you can trash a starter if you do not let it cool down if it will not start right up.

I always try to over kill on the battery for gen sets...
you get that percentage loss during super cold starts...
think -5 deg f starts.

they also make 12 volt blanket heaters...
but you need alot of battery to pull that off.

an insulated gen shack with a safe no spark space heater works.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

tabora said:


> As long as you keep your battery on a maintainer, cold temps should not be a problem. I've started my Honda snowblower down to -10F when it's just off the maintainer and you'd think it's summertime. Synthetic 5W30 oil helps, too!


I have been keeping maintainers on everything I have with a starting battery. I have a John Deer lawn tractor and the original battery on it lasted 16 years. Second one from the parts store, a generic lawn tractor type battery, made it 3 years. The generic battery on my Scag ztr made it 5.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks guys, I have thought about buying a maintainer for a while, but I haven't yet but one of these days I might buy 1. Also the colder it is, the harder it will be for the starter to turn over the engine as the oil will be thicker.I use semi synthetic 10W-40 oil all year round as the temps dont drop much below -5c and not much higher than 25-30c.

I do store my gen just up against the house wall so its just ready to use when needed, but I do have 2 covers over it during the winter, a thick heavy duty one and a waterproof thin one for over the top to try to stop the damp and rain , so I dont know if the covers are doing anything keeping the gen temps up a fraction or not?


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

speedy2019 said:


> Thanks guys, I have thought about buying a maintainer for a while, but I haven't yet but one of these days I might buy 1. Also the colder it is, the harder it will be for the starter to turn over the engine as the oil will be thicker.I use semi synthetic 10W-40 oil all year round as the temps dont drop much below -5c and not much higher than 25-30c.
> 
> I do store my gen just up against the house wall so its just ready to use when needed, but I do have 2 covers over it during the winter, a thick heavy duty one and a waterproof thin one for over the top to try to stop the damp and rain , so I dont know if the covers are doing anything keeping the gen temps up a fraction or not?


You might consider putting something like a 40 - 60 Watt light next to it since you literally have a blanket with a waterproof cover over that. If at east the waterproof one is sealed to the ground it should help keep the generator a bit more warm and no condensation of moisture.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I going to start up my gen in a bit for its monthly run and lastnight it was -2c outside and its only 4c now, hopefully it will start easy. I'll report back in a bit.

edit: Just started it up and it fired in about 2-3secs of holding the key,, so not to bad at all and last month it was much warmer and it took 10+secs, but that was the first time it refused to start.

UPS was reporting between 227-240 with 170watt load and a steadier 227-230 with about a 500watt load(gen is 2600watt/2800watt startup)


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

speedy2019 said:


> I going to start up my gen in a bit for its monthly run and lastnight it was -2c outside and its only 4c now, hopefully it will start easy. I'll report back in a bit.
> 
> edit: Just started it up and it fired in about 2-3secs of holding the key,, so not to bad at all and last month it was much warmer and it took 10+secs, but that was the first time it refused to start.
> 
> UPS was reporting between 227-240 with 170watt load and a steadier 227-230 with about a 500watt load(gen is 2600watt/2800watt startup)


Well Speedy,
it sounds like it started Ok, 2-3 seconds cranking isn't too bad. However, the temps were not extreme, and what if it is alot colder the next time? Use a good synthetic like Amsoil Small Engine oil that is made specifically for applications like yours. I didn't see what brand of engine your unit has, but most Honda engines prefer 10w30 while other brands like the same or 10w40. It might not get really cold in your area but due to the great cold flow characteristics of this synthetic Amsoil it will have less resistance during the starting process. That will make it easier on the starter or your arms when it's cold out. Small engines can run extremely hot too and this oil can handle temps at both ends of the scale.
Like others have said, get a battery that has the highest rating of CCAs that will fit your unit ( or set it beside if too big) and have a set of booster cables just in case of necessity.
Here's a link, you pick the grade that you need. Get it right to your door too. Happy Thanksgiving!! Dutchy 4 Stroke Power Equipment: Shop Oil for 4 Stroke Equipment - AMSOIL


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Dutchy491 said:


> Well Speedy,
> it sounds like it started Ok, 2-3 seconds cranking isn't too bad. However, the temps were not extreme, and what if it is alot colder the next time? Use a good synthetic like Amsoil Small Engine oil that is made specifically for applications like yours. I didn't see what brand of engine your unit has, but most Honda engines prefer 10w30 while other brands like the same or 10w40. It might not get really cold in your area but due to the great cold flow characteristics of this synthetic Amsoil it will have less resistance during the starting process. That will make it easier on the starter or your arms when it's cold out. Small engines can run extremely hot too and this oil can handle temps at both ends of the scale.
> Like others have said, get a battery that has the highest rating of CCAs that will fit your unit ( or set it beside if too big) and have a set of booster cables just in case of necessity.
> Here's a link, you pick the grade that you need. Get it right to your door too. Happy Thanksgiving!! Dutchy 4 Stroke Power Equipment: Shop Oil for 4 Stroke Equipment - AMSOIL


hey dutch is that the version that as the zdp?
that stuff would rock in a small engine


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Between a fully charged battery, appropriate weight oil (synthetic helps), and fresh gas, starting should be quick and easy. 

Emphasis on fresh gas.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Dutchy491 said:


> Well, from the website link see the following...
> *Excellent Wear Protection*
> AMSOIL Synthetic Small-Engine Oil is a shear-stable, high-film-strength formulation* fortified with a heavy dose of zinc anti-wear additives*. It does not thin out due to mechanical shear, ensuring a thick lubricating film. Its zinc chemistry forms a durable barrier that protects against metal-to-metal contact.
> 
> ...


but the good oil does rock in small engines without a cat converter!
yea we add in the zdp to our castrol.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

iowagold said:


> but the good oil does rock in small engines without a cat converter!
> yea we add in the zdp to our castrol.


I used to add zddp as well, now I just use amsoils small engine oil. Not sure what I want to do with the EU7000 yet. It has a cat, and I don’t want any problems.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

drmerdp said:


> I used to add zddp as well, now I just use amsoils small engine oil. Not sure what I want to do with the EU7000 yet. It has a cat, and I don’t want any problems.


Nice unit for sure, I hope to upgrade to one in the future. Well, the only way that engine oil (with ZDDP) would contaminate the emissions system would be if the engine started to "use" oil thus causing oil to enter the system. On another forum I read recently where a Honda GX engine had started to use oil and the owner had to top off the oil in order to reach his 250 oil change interval....at or near the 10,000 hr mark!!! I'm not going to argue his oil change interval, but if a GX engine is really that tough and it is serviced with a premium oil (Amsoil claims reduced oil consumption), if it were my generator I would use the Amsoil Small engine oil. The same volume of oil that drains out of my small engines is the same amount of new oil that I put back in (the used oil goes into the freshly emptied oil quart bottles). Looks like a minimal chance to affect the cat, and even if it did, it would have many thousands of hours on it before I would notice any issues...
My 2 cents,
Dutchy


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Speedy,
my apologies as I've kinda turned this into an oil thread. I didn't mean to hijack your topic. However, I hope that the comments from all involved will give you some ideas on how to start your genny more reliably/easily during the colder seasons. Basically, a consistent maintenance schedule, a regular exercising schedule, good fuel/oil, and secure/dry storage will all help to minimize issues when you need your genny the most. Regardless of what brand the generator is....
Thanks,
Dutchy


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Dutchy491 said:


> Nice unit for sure, I hope to upgrade to one in the future. Well, the only way that engine oil (with ZDDP) would contaminate the emissions system would be if the engine started to "use" oil thus causing oil to enter the system. On another forum I read recently where a Honda GX engine had started to use oil and the owner had to top off the oil in order to reach his 250 oil change interval....at or near the 10,000 hr mark!!! I'm not going to argue his oil change interval, but if a GX engine is really that tough and it is serviced with a premium oil (Amsoil claims reduced oil consumption), if it were my generator I would use the Amsoil Small engine oil. The same volume of oil that drains out of my small engines is the same amount of new oil that I put back in (the used oil goes into the freshly emptied oil quart bottles). Looks like a minimal chance to affect the cat, and even if it did, it would have many thousands of hours on it before I would notice any issues...
> My 2 cents,
> Dutchy
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I’m going to switch to amsoil this Next oil change. I just bought a case lol.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Some people say that fully synthetic oil isnt great for generators, thats the main reason I use semi synthetic oil? Plus I dont want straght from SAE30 oil to fully synthetic oil.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

speedy2019 said:


> Some people say that fully synthetic oil isnt great for generators, thats the main reason I use semi synthetic oil? Plus I dont want straght from SAE30 oil to fully synthetic oil.


That's all superstition. Fact is that full synthetic is better in almost every way... Especially now that cost has come way down.








Synthetic oil vs. conventional oil | Mobil™


Do you know the difference between synthetic and conventional oil? Here is a breakdown of the two motor oils and the benefits of synthetic oil.




www.mobil.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea we have been using royal purple for years now.
as long as you have the zdp for the little engines with out a cat you are good!

and hit the oil change marks for your setup.
message me if you do not see one for your setup.

and yes if you have a drain plug as well as a dip stick run both if you can!

the heck of it now they have real good light weight oils now in these brands..
0 weight!! who would to have thought?
most of the 2017 cars now use 5 or 0 weight as the low number!!
and most of them need the low number to get oil to the top end during a cold start up!
god awful noises in the top end if you try a 10w30 in those cars!
starve the top end cam and tappets!


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

iowagold said:


> yea we have been using royal purple for years now.
> as long as you have the zdp for the little engines with out a cat you are good!
> 
> and hit the oil change marks for your setup.
> ...


I dont have any magnets for my gen, and Im guessing with mine not really being a well known name, it will be hard to get the correct screw thread. Mine has a drain plug aswel

I would like to find a oil that I can use all year round, as my gen rarely gets used, so the oil can last a good few years before needing to change it? Im using 10W40 oil atm, as it doesnt get much colder here than -10c and no hotter than 28-30c


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

speedy2019 said:


> I dont have any megnets for my gen, and Im guessing with mine not really being a well known name, it will be hard to get the correct screw thread. Mine has a drain plug aswel
> 
> I would like to find a oil that I can use all year round, as my gen rarely gets use, so the oil can last a good few years before needing to change it?


stored outside and ran?
no....
think moisture and acids etc.

now if it just sat and not ran.
no gasoline or diesel fuel in the gen.
hand crank over for the valve spring relax.
yes it will last a long time.

sure on the dip stick magnet, or the drain plug magnet.
shoot some pix and get out the calipers for measurements.


----------



## pharbrian (Nov 16, 2020)

iowagold said:


> stored outside and ran?
> no....
> think moisture and acids etc.
> 
> ...


In regards to the hand cranking for relaxing of the valve springs, what am I trying to feel as my stop-point when pulling the starter rope?


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

iowagold said:


> stored outside and ran?
> no....
> think moisture and acids etc.
> 
> ...


Yeah stored outside by the side of the house full with petrol with stablizer in the tank, covered up with 2 covers but it still has a few wet patches when I uncover it during months winter months, guess thats condensation though.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

pharbrian said:


> In regards to the hand cranking for relaxing of the valve springs, what am I trying to feel as my stop-point when pulling the starter rope?


this is a 4 stroke engine.
you are looking for the valves to be mostly closed.
so tight or a lot of resistance on the pull rope would be compression stroke.


----------

